# Chipotle / Garlic Mixed Nuts



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

I have had some requests for the recipe for my Chipotle Garlic Mixed nuts so here it is

I use the mixed nuts from Costco as pictured below with Chipotle Powder and Granulated Garlic








I pour the nuts into a large mixing bowl (sorry this shot was really blurry) and sprinkle a little olive oil over the nuts and then hit them with a mixture of 2/3 Chipotle Powder and 1/3 Granulated Garlic until they have a light coating. Once coated they go into aluminum pans with holes poked in the bottom to allow for smoke penetration







The nuts get divided into two pans to get a good smoke flavor all the way thru







Here is a sample of how to use the AMNPS with sawdust instead of pellets. This is a mixture of Pecan and Apple







Here they are about an hour and a half into a two hour smoke at 225







Here they are at two hours and ready to package (and eat)







Thanks for looking - give these a try they are killer


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 19, 2011)

Now thats one for my recipe book!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW Gary. Those look soooo good. Chipotle anything is always good!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Those look great!  I just made some homemade granulated chipotle and was looking for something to try it out on!!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Those look great!  I just made some homemade granulated chipotle and was looking for something to try it out on!!!!  Beautiful!


Mix that chipotle into some mayo for an amazing sandwich spread or to dip fries into.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 19, 2011)

Heck yeah.

Nice


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 19, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Mix that chipotle into some mayo for an amazing sandwich spread or to dip fries into.


that sounds deadly!!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Gary it is a great idea .are they raw or roasted?


----------



## venture (Sep 19, 2011)

Another excellent smoke, Gary!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 19, 2011)

Gary,

I can hardly wait for these too!

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Thanks Gary it is a great idea .are they raw or roasted?


Hey Ahron

These are roasted and the thing I like about them is they contain very few peanuts. Now I love peanuts and can eat heaping pile of them but these are mostly premium nuts. Lots of cashews for sure.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Those look great!!!  I need to try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Gary,
> 
> I can hardly wait for these too!
> 
> TJ


They will be part of your "road kit"


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Gary!!!

They look real tasty!!!!

Those aren't just plain nuts either, like some!







Thanks,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Bear - I need to ship some of these to you. I will get some to you soon


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Thanks Bear - I need to ship some of these to you. I will get some to you soon


MMMMmmmmmm---------------Thanking You in Advance!!!!!

Labeled----"Nuts To You!" LOL

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 24, 2011)

Just made a batch of these with Almonds!!  2 hours with pecan smoke!!!!  They are fantastic!  Thanks for posting the recipe Scarbelly!!

Brian


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

 Craig


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

You dont have to send me any I will just pick mine up when I am out there in Dec.  Ha Ha Ha...They look great a must try for me.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2011)

Look forward to seeing you. Come on down


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 25, 2011)

Are they the unsalted mixed nuts?  Looks mouthwatering good.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 30, 2011)

i've said it before and i'll say it again...........gary has got some tasty nutz!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 1, 2011)

Gary are you cold smoking them ?

I've always use raw nuts and hot smoked them,  but cold smoking already cooked nut sounds easier to me


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2011)

No Dan - I run the smoker at 225 and smoke until they reach this color. Usually 2 - 21/2 hours


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2011)

chefrob said:


> i've said it before and i'll say it again...........gary has got some tasty nutz!


Thanks Rob. I hear a rumor that they are being made in the Phoenix area since I last visited


----------



## chefrob (Oct 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Thanks Rob. I hear a rumor that they are being made in the Phoenix area since I last visited


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2011)

Those look Awesome Gary...  Can't believe I missed this thread...


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok - just got a couple emails asking about these - Made 4 batches for the San Diego Fair -


----------



## java (Jul 11, 2012)

scarbelly, i tried this out last night on 2# of almonds.

way addicting when taken with copius amounts of cold beer!

we did decide that 2# is just not enough.

thanks for posting the recipe.

ed


----------



## bobrap (Feb 29, 2016)

Know this is an old thread, but, I want to give this a go.  How much chipolte and garlic is used.  I just got some chipolte powder and it's killer.  I don't want to burn anyone's mouth :)  If anyone who's done these can post quantities used, I thank you.


----------



## murraysmokin (Feb 29, 2016)

The ratio is 2/3 to 1/3, I think the first time I made them I used 2 Tbs chipolte & 1 Tbs garlic with some oil & half a container of mixed nuts (why I didn't do the whole thing I still don't know).  The will get destroyed especially with cold beer on hand.


----------



## bobrap (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, Murray.  I just got some chipotle powder that is really hot and was worried it might be too overpowering.  Don't want to burn anyone's mouth :).


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 2, 2016)

bobrap said:


> Thanks, Murray.  I just got some chipotle powder that is really hot and was worried it might be too overpowering.  Don't want to burn anyone's mouth :).



Just make sure you have enough beer


----------



## jsecord (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh man, I made a batch of the garlic chipotle. So good, they did not last amongst the boys at work.

I also had some cinnamon/sugar laying around. The wife had mixed that, so I'm not sure what the ratio was o cinnamon to sugar. But they were delicious as well.

No photos this time around, but they looked pretty much just like the original post.

Thanks for the recipe, definitely going to keep a stash of these on hand at all times.


----------



## sigmo (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.  I just found this, and the smoker is up and running right now with my first batch.

I can't wait.


----------



## sigmo (Jul 31, 2016)

Update:

I've now made two batches of smoked nuts using Scarbelly's fine recipe and instructions.

The first batch I made, I bought a container of very similar mixed nuts to the ones he posted, only since we don't have a Costco here, I got mine at the local Sam's club.  They're just about the identical kind, only Planter's brand.  As with his, they're already roasted and salted.

They came out fantastic!  But I thought my wife would think they were too smoky. She often prefers a lighter smoke flavor than I go for.  But she went nuts for them.  ;)

In fact, she found them the next day while I was at work, and sent me a text saying how wonderful they were.

Based on that success, I bought another batch of those same nuts, and also did a batch of walnuts and a batch of pecans.  Those, too, all came out great.

Both the pecans and the walnuts were raw (not roasted or salted), so they also needed a bit of salt in the seasoning mix.  The pecans are my favorite!  The "roasting" they got in the process was, to me, just perfect.  They are a bit crunchier than raw nuts, but not overdone, and they have an almost sweet flavor even though no sugar was used at all.

So thanks again, to all who have contributed to this thread.  These smoked nuts have become a favorite around my house.


----------

